# Video Section



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a video section to the site









Nothing amazing, just a way to add all the decent videos from Youtube etc into one easily accessible place.

Access it here.

As always its a WIP, i'll update it with new stuff when I find it or you can help out by submitting videos here.


----------

